# First shower install, drain help please!



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

tigerbalm2424 said:


> Currently where the drain is in the concrete floor there is a grate top installed.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Was the drain for a prior shower or tub?


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

redline said:


> Was the drain for a prior shower or tub?


The house was built with an unfinished basement. All the rough-in plumbing for the basement bathroom was there when I purchased it. This drain location lines up right where the shower was supposed to go per the plans, which is to say, right next to the toilet drain rough-in. How do plumbers usually cap off a shower drain if it wont be utilized right away?


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

Sounds like what you have is a floor drain. Normally their would be a piece of pipe sticking up out of the cement. 
What size pipe is the drain?
Can you take a picture of it?


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

I removed the gunk on top of the grate and then removed the grate. This is what i found:










So where do I go from here? Down the PVC is a bunch of dead flies it looks like. Also, there was no water in the pipe, what does that mean? This drain has been sealed since the house was new so Im guessing there has never been any water poured down it.


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

That's something I haven't seen before. Are you adding a shower to an existing bathroom or did you just install the rest of the bathroom?


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

Marlin said:


> That's something I haven't seen before. Are you adding a shower to an existing bathroom or did you just install the rest of the bathroom?


I am tackling a completely unfinished basement. There has never been anything in this location except rough-in plumbing. The original plans show a bathroom in this location. The toilet drain and sink drain are all in position with no issues. This drain is in the correct location for the shower. All vents are there.


----------

